# headset 30-40 euro



## mdtape (22. Februar 2012)

- maximales Budget?---am liebsten waere mir 30-40
- offen oder geschlossen?wird stionaer an meinem pc benutzt. sagt mir was da besser ist.
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?werde mir bald neuen pc hohlen aber habe nicht vor mir eine soundkarte einzubauen..
- Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %)Filme 20% Musik 10% Spiele 70%
- Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre)querbeet aber da ich sowieso nicht soviel musik hoere eher egal.
Sorry fuer rechtschreibung.
ich schreibe auf englischer tastatur.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Februar 2012)

Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland


Die Kombi spielt besser als jedes Headset bis 100€. Eine Soundkarte ist aber mehr als empfehlenswert:

ASUS Xonar DG, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UAN0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mdtape (22. Februar 2012)

klippt man das mikro einfach an das kophoererkabel an?
und ist das fuer 4 euro wirklich sio gut?


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2012)

Jap wird dir jeder empfehlen können.
Das Superlux hat auch ne super geile Qualität.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mich über das Zalman Mikro nicht beschweren. 
Für 4€ ist das wirklich gut


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Februar 2012)

Zwischen einem guten Headset und dem Zalman-Mikro hört man nur einen sehr geringen Unterschied


----------



## mdtape (22. Februar 2012)

dann bestell ich mir das glaub ich.
ist der kopfhoerer eigentlich zu oder offen und eher mobil oder stionaer?


edit  sind kabellose kopfhoerer schlechter und stark teuer weil cih bin ein bissxchen ungeschickt


----------



## Poempel (22. Februar 2012)

Der Kopfhörer ist halboffen und wohl eher für Zuhause gedacht, aber man kann ihn natürlich auch unterwegs verwenden. 

Achtung: Der Kopfhörer ist bei Thomann gerade schlecht lieferbar (Voraussichtliche Lieferung am 16.03.2012).

Edit: Funkkopfhörer in deiner Preisklasse gibt es eher keine brauchbaren.


----------



## mdtape (23. Februar 2012)

danke an alle dann werd ich mir dass jetzt plus das mikro bestellen.
und vielleicht dann auch noch die sounbdkarte.
wie gut ist die denn?


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2012)

Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ist meiner Meinung in diesem Preisbereich das Beste zum spielen. Ich spiele sehr viel CS:S, wo ein gutes Headset bekannterweise sehr wichtig ist. Ich hatte es vor meinem jetzigen Sehnnheiser PC360 und für den Preis ist es wirklich super!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Februar 2012)

recell schrieb:
			
		

> Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ist meiner Meinung in diesem Preisbereich das Beste zum spielen. Ich spiele sehr viel CS:S, wo ein gutes Headset bekannterweise sehr wichtig ist. Ich hatte es vor meinem jetzigen Sehnnheiser PC360 und für den Preis ist es wirklich super!



Das Headset ist der größte Schrott den ich je gehört habe 
Guck mal in meine Sig


----------



## Darkseth (23. Februar 2012)

recell schrieb:


> Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ist meiner Meinung in diesem Preisbereich das Beste zum spielen. Ich spiele sehr viel CS:S, wo ein gutes Headset bekannterweise sehr wichtig ist. Ich hatte es vor meinem jetzigen Sehnnheiser PC360 und für den Preis ist es wirklich super!


 
Da schließe ich mich meinem vorposter an. Du hast recht, ein gutes Headset ist wichtig, aber das verlinkte ist keins. Ziemlicher Müll ist das.
Ich hatte das auch einige Jahre, habs auch oft empfohlen, weil ich es gut fand. 
Hab mir dan nfür 20€ ein Superlux 681 bestellt. DEUTLICH bequemer, deutlich besserer Klang, man hört auch viel mehr details^^
Wenn ich mittlerweile wieder das Creative teil "ausprobier" merk ich nur, wie Dumpf es klingt, und einfach nur schlecht

Du hättest dir eher auch den Superlux kaufen sollen, statt 156€ in dieses teil zu stecken... für 150€ bekommst du um welten besseren Klang als beim PC360 ^^


----------



## PEG96 (23. Februar 2012)

Für seinen Preis ist das Creative gut und auf keinen Fall absoluter Schrott, dass es von einem Superlux(der mmn. nicht alle Headsets bis 100 locker weghaut) geschlagen wird ist aber dennoch korrekt.

Also diese Aussage bezogen auf das PC360 halte ich für sehr gewagt.
Da das Headset quf einem HD598 oder 595 basiert, ist es neben dem MMX300 eines der besten Headsets, welches mit anderen Kopfhörern in diesem Preis mitapielen kann, vorrausgesetzt man magt die Abstimmung.

Btw welche Kopfhörer sind denn um Welteb besser in diesem Preisbereich? Deutlich zulegen kann man da erst mit einem der großen Drei, das wären Welten.

So weit meine Meinung


----------



## Darkseth (23. Februar 2012)

das hd598 kostet über 200€, und das 595 auch etwa 150~. Ich bezweifle, dass ein 150€ "game-Headset" so gut klingt wie ein 150-200€ Kopfhörer.
Da würe der klangunterschied einfach nicht passen, verglichen mit so fast jedem anderen Headset (das mmx kostet auch doppelt soviel, wie der dt770, auf dem er basiert)


----------



## PEG96 (23. Februar 2012)

Eine Frage, hast du das Headset schoneinmal gegen Kopförer getestet?

Btw der HD598 kostet 150€

Ich wiederhole meine Frage erneut, welcher Kopfhörer schlägr das PC360 um Welten?

Edit: Beim MMX 300 bekommst hast du ein Mikrofon, dass alleine schon um 100€ kostet.
Und passt nicht ist kein Argument, denn Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntermaßen die Regel.

MfG PEG


----------



## Darkseth (23. Februar 2012)

Nein habe ich nicht. Das letzte "Gaming Headset" was ich aufm Kopf hatte war das besagte Creative Fatal1ty, und da bekommt man für weniger Geld deutlich mehr klang.

Mein fehler, hab auf die schnelle nur auf Amazon geschaut...
Du willst mir sagen, Sennheiser gibt da für knappe 10€ aufpreis ein Mikrofon dazu, inklusive der aufschrift "G4ME"?

Also du kannst mir sagen was du willst, aber das ding kann Niemals auf einem gleich teuren Stereo Hifi Kopfhörer basieren, und kann nur "schlechter" sein was Klang angeht. Beyerdynamic würde sein MMX 300 auch nicht für 160€ verkaufen.

Wenn ein 150€ "Gamer-Headset" wirklich klanglich auf einer stufe stehen würde wie 150€ Stereo Hifi Kopfhörer, wäre das schon eine fast unrealistische Revolution.

Edit: Ich lass mich ja gern "bekehren" wenn es so sein soll ^^"


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Februar 2012)

Beim PC360 weißt man noch nicht genau worauf es basiert  Laut Sennheiser auf einem HD448, aber irgendwie sollen es doch HD595-Treiber sein, keine Ahnung  
Fakt ist aber, dass es laut anderer User schlechter klingt als ein HD595/598. Trotzdem ist es schon merklich besser als ein Superlux. Ein KH aus der 50-100€ Klasse dürfte dem PC360 aber gefährlich werden.


*Edit: 2.000 Beiträge *


----------



## Diavel (23. Februar 2012)

Imho haben PC 360, HD 558, HD595 und HD 598 alle 4 den gleichen Treiber verbaut. Das PC360 ist nach meinem dafürhalten viel eher am 558er als 595er angelegt.

Welcher Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse besser ist?

Wie immer, Geschmacksfrage. Für mich ganz klar z.B. Ultrasone HFI 580, Beyer DT 990/770 (für mich auch beide deutlich überm 598), AKG K601, Shure SRH 840. Nur als ein paar Beispiele die mir persönlich WESENTLICH besser gefallen als das PC 360.

Grüße


----------



## PEG96 (23. Februar 2012)

Also laut den Leuten von Head-Fi die es auseinandergenommen haben sind es HD595 Treiber,ich kann ja mal einen bekannten Frage, der in der schönen Wedemark arbeitet.

Das das PC360 genauso wie ein HD595 habe ich nie behauptet. Was aber immernoch bicht dafür sorgt das andere Kopfhörer bis 150€ es um Welten schlagen, das einoge "besser" klingen ist aber korrekt.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Februar 2012)

Um nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen: 

Falls der HD681 nicht verfügbar ist, nimm den HD668. Der kostet zwar 10€ mehr, aber selbst der Preis ist mehr als gerechtfertigt. 
Ich hatte davor ein Speedlink Medusa Headset und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Weil ich aber die Rezensionen hier und da  gelesen hatte, wollte ich mich dann doch mal überraschen lassen. Bei 19€ bzw. 29€ kann man meiner Meinung nach ja nicht viel falsch machen. Der Klang ist wirklich um Welten besser. 
Ich höre jetzt Details, die ich vorher nicht gehört habe. 
Ich höre mit dem KH auf mehr als mit meinem 2.1 PC System, mit dem ich zufrieden bin. 

Meine Kombo: Superlux HD668B + Zalman ZM-MIC1 + Asus Xonar DG

Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der Klipp vom Mikro hält im Übrigen sehr gut am Superlux, weil das Kabel recht dick ist. 
Dagegen halten die kleinen Clips am Kabel nicht besonders gut.


----------



## mdtape (26. Februar 2012)

kann der kh auch soetwas wie "gegnerortung"?
ist zwar schon bestellt wuerde mich aber interessieren.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

Klaro  Laut dem Review sogar besser als das Roccat Kave, welche 5.1 hat


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

Und die Gegnerortung ist aufgrund der höheren Detailauflösung auch besser


----------

